# Diseño de Layouts



## joako (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola, me gustaria saber si conocen algun articulo o guía en internet que explique como realizar un buen layout de PCB ( como evitar las antenas parásitas, reglas de situación de componentes, etc...).

Gracias.


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

reglas no hay creo, tienes programas que los hacen solos, calculo que algún parámetro deben tener, pero tienes que investigar más por ese lado..

Había un post de programas para los layout


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

Puf, me costo pero sabia que lo habia visto en algun lado, aqui gabrilg posteo un tuto para diseñar pcbs, que abarca todas las ideas generales de como si y como no hacer la placa.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17709.html
Espero que te sirva, lo que queda fuera de eso es basicamente sentido comun.
Si te quedan mas dudas veremos como se resuelven.
Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

sisisi.. ese mismo era del que hablaba.. pero, esperaba que lo busque el!.. jaja.. estoy de vacaciones..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 19, 2007)

Pasa que estaba en cualquier lado ese tuto.


----------

